# DIY CO2: Yay or Nay?



## Trickerie (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey all,

I was wondering, is a DIY co2 system a good addition to an NPT tank, or is it not needed at all? Been contemplating whether the addition of a small amount of co2 would be good or not.


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

The more co2 the better. It can do nothing but good things....and ocasionally gas your fish, but thats only if you mess up. PM John LeVasseur. He seems to be the expert on DIY co2. I personally don't like it. But that's just me. I dont have the time or patience to make the concoctions every week. Plus I've had bad experiences with it....but he can tell you how to build a good reactor. I'm a pressurized only kind of guy now.


----------



## Trickerie (Apr 30, 2012)

I dont have a ton of money to go into it, thats why I thought DIY. However, the other "affordable" option for me would be the Fluval 88g co2 injector. I know it would probably be better, but for the price I'm not sure. Each refill is around $10-15.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Trickerie said:


> I dont have a ton of money to go into it, thats why I thought DIY. However, the other "affordable" option for me would be the Fluval 88g co2 injector. I know it would probably be better, but for the price I'm not sure. Each refill is around $10-15.


That's just it. Initially, it's not affordable, but in the long-term pressurized IS the affordable and easiest option. A 20lb. tank will cost $20-$30 to fill and will feed a 75 gallon tank for 12+ months.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Take your time and buy the parts as money allows. 

There are always used 20lb tanks on craigslist leftover from someone's kegerator. There are deals on regulators on ebay, etc..


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah with the fluval system its gonna be more expensive in the long run. Those things probably run out pretty quickly. DIY is probably your best option. Try it and if you like the results, keep doing it. If you dont, just use Excel.


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

Just saw aarons post. He's right buy things as money allows. Nothing is better than pressurized co2.


----------



## Trickerie (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys. For now, I think I will just build the best DIY system I can, and then get a nice co2 system when I can. Are there any proven systems that I should be on the look out for??


----------



## pjb9166 (Apr 2, 2012)

The Trigger said:


> The more co2 the better. It can do nothing but good things....and ocasionally gas your fish, but thats only if you mess up. PM John LeVasseur. He seems to be the expert on DIY co2. I personally don't like it. But that's just me. I dont have the time or patience to make the concoctions every week. Plus I've had bad experiences with it....but he can tell you how to build a good reactor. I'm a pressurized only kind of guy now.


I know all about gassing the fish. 
But that is why you get or make a drop checker. Diy co2 makes for some great experience


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah it happens. Never have had it happen to me.....yet. Tank still looking good Paul. Like I said , keep me updated


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

Just gonna throw my 2 cents into the fountain...

CO2 is a tool... Your results will depend on how you use it and what your goals are.

Personally the first time I got my hands on it I just drove my plants to grow themselves into nutrient deficiency.

So I would be reluctant to say "it can only do good". It changes the nature of the setup and can either be a catalyst for headaches, or the best thing you've ever done for your plants, and I have no doubt that there are happy mediums if you want to try and find them. 

Since you posted this in the El Natural forum, I would point out that Walstad advocates using naturally available CO2, and part of that means eliminating surface agitation, which a lot of people fail to do (even after reading her book).


----------

